# سؤال....



## بنت المالكي (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته ..

انا بنيه فثانويه عامه ..حبيت اسأل ..

شو دراسه هندسة الطيران فباكستان اوكي و لا لأ؟و شو المده و التكاليف ؟
و لازم اكون ماخذه التوفل قبل و لا لأ؟و شو النسبه المحدده؟
و هل مسموح دراسه البنات هناك فكليه هندسه الطيران و لا لأ؟
و السكن هنالك عندهم امان و لا؟

اتمنى ما اكون ثقلت عليكم بأسألتي ..تحياتي لكم ..


----------



## بنت المالكي (4 أغسطس 2006)

افا جي محد يرد علي؟!

خلاص ما آبي منكم شي ..
مشكورين و ما تقصرون ..


----------



## fullbank (4 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 90"]اذا اردت اي اشي عن الجامعات اذهبي على موضوع ساحاول ان اجمع لكم جميع الجامعات[/frame]


----------



## صالح حمد (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
في البدايه اود التوضيح انه هناك فرق بين مهندس الطيران والطيار حيث انه الطيار يطلبون منه شروط محدده لكن لمهندس الطيران لا توجد هذه الشروط
وبعد فهندسه الطيران فرع من فروع الهندسه الميكانيكيه وانا لا اعلم اذا كان مسموح لك دراسه هذا العلم في باكستان وهذا يتعلق بنوعيه الدراسه مثلا انا درست في بغداد وكان ممنوع دراسه هندسه الطيران لغير العراقيين لانه طبيعه الدراسه على الطيران الحربي 
والله اذا اخذت برأيي كل فروع الهندسه جيده المهم انه الانسان يبدع في مجاله
انا اتخرجث بدرجه الشرف في الهندسه الميكانيكيه والكل ظن اني راح اعمل مصمم لكنني الان متخصص في الزجاج والحمد لله مرتاح


----------



## بنت المالكي (4 أغسطس 2006)

ما شالله عليك اخوي ..
شاكره لك ردك ..و انا حابه تخصص هندسة الطيران ..
و انا فبلدي ما عندهم هالكليه فبضطر ادرس برع ..
سمعت ان باكستان فيها هندسه الطيران اوكي فحبيت اسال عنها ..

الله كريم ..
تسلم اخوي ما قصر ..


----------



## fullbank (4 أغسطس 2006)

قرات عنها وعن اهم جامعاتها وانا افضل الا تذهبي عليها لتعلم هندسة الطيران ورايت بعدها ان افضل الجامعات تعليم لهندسة الطيران هي اميركا في جامعة امبري ريدل ولكن في اميركا ممنوع يتعلم العرب والمسلمون هذا التخصص لاني كنت اليوم في الجامعة ورايت جميع المعلومات عنها


----------



## fullbank (4 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
[MOVE="up"]قرات عنها وعن اهم جامعاتها وانا افضل الا تذهبي عليها لتعلم هندسة الطيران ورايت بعدها ان افضل الجامعات تعليم لهندسة الطيران هي اميركا في جامعة امبري ريدل ولكن في اميركا ممنوع يتعلم العرب والمسلمون هذا التخصص لاني كنت اليوم في الجامعة ورايت جميع المعلومات عنها [/MOVE]
[/FRAME]


----------



## بنت المالكي (5 أغسطس 2006)

اها ..
اصلا انا مستحيل ادرس باميركا ,,هناك مب امان و خاصه لي كمسلمه ..
باكستان اهون ع الاقل بلد مسلم ..
تسلم اخوي ..ع المعلومه ..


----------



## lil-zool (5 أغسطس 2006)

سلام عليكم
ممكن تروحي لو حابة اختي على الهند فيها جامعات ممتازة .*
*


----------



## بنت المالكي (5 أغسطس 2006)

و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته ..
صج والله 
اي جامعه يعني ؟
و بعدين الهند جوها مب اوكي و احسها مب نظيفه ..الطراروه ينامون ع الشوارع الخ الخ 
و هم يقدمون ابن البلد الهندي ع الاجنبي ..على ما اظن ..


ع العموم تسلم اخوي ..


----------



## fullbank (5 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 90"] 
انت بدك اتروح على جامعة امليحة علشان هيك في اخ كريم قال الي عن الجامعات البريطانية وشفتها ورايت انها ممتازة وفيها جميع التخصصات فاذا اردت الروح على على جامعة من جامعاتها واردت معلومات عنها روحي على موضوع اسمه سؤال عن الدراسة في المانيا وافضل ان تذهبي الى جامعاتها 
[/frame]


----------



## بنت المالكي (6 أغسطس 2006)

اهااااا ..اوكي عيل
بشوف انا ما قررت اي دوله للحين ..


----------



## fullbank (6 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]اخرى بدك اتفكري لسا هوه ظل وقت[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (6 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]ثانيا اتعلمي كيف تحكي مع الواحد[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## AVio_niCS (6 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الكريم
fullbank

ما اعتقد ان الاخت قصدها اي اساءة..
يمكن سبحان الله انك فهمت شيء غلط او ما عرفت معناه.. 
لو على ردها الموجود فوق, مافيه اي شيء هي تتكلم بالعامية..


----------



## بنت المالكي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

AVio_niCS 
مثل ما قلت انا كنت اتكلم بالعاميه و الظاهر هو ما فهم ..
ع العموم ولا تزعلون بتكلم بالعربيه الفصحه عشان الكل يفهم ..


fullbank 
اخرى بدك اتفكري لسا هوه ظل وقت


اخوي انا في بدايه العام و باقي لي 6 اشهر اظن ان الوقت كافي للتفكير عدل ما ابي اتسرع في شي مثل هذا ..


----------



## AEROSPACE_2000 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الجامعات الاستراليه جيده عندك جامعة RMIT (Royal Melbourne institue Of technology ) في مدينة ملبورن ..هذه الجامعه فيها تخصص هندسة طيران وهي ممتازه ..كما ان ملبورن مدينه هادئه واناسهل طيبين فضلا عن اعتدال الجو. 
تخصصات هندسة الطيران في جامعة ال RMIT هي كالتالي : 

- بكالوريوس هندسة طيران Bacholar Degree of Aerospace Engineering ( اربع سنوات ) 
- البكالوريوس المزدوج هندسة طيران واداره Double Degree of Aerospace Engineering and admanistration (خمس سنوات ).
- البكالوريوس المزدوج هندسة وعلوم الطيران Double Degree of Aerospace science and Engineering (خمس سنوات ) 
- البكالوريوس في علوم الطيران Bacholar Degree in Aviation science (ثلاث سنوات) 
الدراسه تكلفتها تقريبا : 18,000 $ استرالي 13,550 $ امريكي (في السنه ) 
والسكن فيها يبدأ من 400 $ وما فوق .

وهذا رابط الجامعه http://www.rmit.edu.au/browse;ID=b9mmpevlsd4o
or www.rmit.edu.au 

اما اذا اردت جامعه قريبه من ديرتك وهذا اللي انصحك بها فعندك كلية الامارات للطيران Emirates Aviation college فيها هندسة الطيران ,,وهذا رابط الكليه http://www.emiratesaviationcollege.com


تحياتي (الصقر الخليجي ) 




ه


----------



## راكان بن محمد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تحصلي على الشهاده من هذه الدول العربية اذا حابه تدرسيها بالشرق الاوسط مثل مصر-الاردن-سوريا-السودان-الامارات واذا من بره الخيار واسع امامك عندك مثلا اوكرانيا-الهند-بريطانيا-ماليزيا-المانيا الخ فالموضوع حسب انتي وامكانياتك ووضعك وانصحك تاخذيها بدوله عربيه اريحلك نوعا ما والله اعلم


----------



## كالاسد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اختي ,, في هندسة الطيران في الكويت و تقبل البنات و في بالامارات و هم تقبل البنات ...و اذا رغبتي بالمعرفه اكثر اخبريني فقط و شكرا


----------



## بنت المالكي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

و عليكم السلام ..
شاكره لكم تعاونكم معاي ما قصرون ..


----------



## AVio_niCS (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اختي

خلي بالج ان اذا كانت هندسة الطيران باللغة العربية مثل كثير من الدول العربية, ما راح تكون معترفة في وزارة التعليم العالي بالامارات وتكوني ضيعتي مجهودج..

هذا اذا كنتي في الامارات.. والافضل انج تشيكين مع الجهه الختصة اذا كنتي من مكان ثاني

اتمنى لج التوفيق


----------



## AEROSPACE_2000 (20 سبتمبر 2006)

AVio_niCS قال:


> اختي
> 
> خلي بالج ان اذا كانت هندسة الطيران باللغة العربية مثل كثير من الدول العربية, ما راح تكون معترفة في وزارة التعليم العالي بالامارات وتكوني ضيعتي مجهودج..
> 
> هذا اذا كنتي في الامارات




اعتقد الاخت من اسم عائلتها انها من دولة قطر ا ....الدراسه في كلية الامارات للطيران باللغه الانجليزيه ومعترفه من التعليم العالي بالدوله وهي ايضا معترفه دوليا والاهم انها تخضع لطيران الامارات ..وانا لي ولد خالي اكمل دراسته في هذه الكليه سنتين (سابقا كلية الامارات للطيران )وحصل على الدبلوم وحاليا يكمل دراسته هندسة طيران في استراليا حيث انه اكملها من السنه الثالثه


----------



## بنت المالكي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

تسلمون ع هالمعلومات ..و ما تقصرون ..


----------



## aerospace engineer (5 أكتوبر 2006)

fullbank قال:


> [FRAME="2 90"]
> [MOVE="up"]قرات عنها وعن اهم جامعاتها وانا افضل الا تذهبي عليها لتعلم هندسة الطيران ورايت بعدها ان افضل الجامعات تعليم لهندسة الطيران هي اميركا في جامعة امبري ريدل ولكن في اميركا ممنوع يتعلم العرب والمسلمون هذا التخصص لاني كنت اليوم في الجامعة ورايت جميع المعلومات عنها [/MOVE]
> [/FRAME]



الزميل العزيز, معلوماتك خاطئة, فانا اكملت دراستي الجامعية في جامعة وست فيرجينيا بامريكا في تخصص هندسة الطيران و الميكانيكا و لم اواجه صعوبة في دراسة التخصص كوني عربية او مسلمة. و الجامعات الامريكية ملتزمة بالعدالة الاجتماعية و تمييزها ضدك على اساس الخلفية الثقافية او الدين يمكنك مقاضاتها لاجلها. و ان شاء الله ساكمل دراستي في العام القدام في جامعة امبري ديرل المتخصصة بعلوم الطيران. و المكان الذي درست به من قبل هو منطقة جامعية و لم اواجه مشاكل امنية في اصعب الظروف اثناء تفجيرات سبتمبر حتى تواجه الزميلة مشاكل لدينها او اصلها بالرغم من انه يعتمد بالحقيقة على المكان, بالحقيقة ارى امريكا اكثر امان حيث دول اسيا هذه تعاني الكثير من المشاكل السياسية و التطرف و غيره. التمييز الوحيد الذي عانيته كان في مادة الصواريخ الموجهة حيث لم اسمح بزيارة الى مصنع صواريخ ليس لان الجامعة تمنع و لكن لان الشركة التي تقدم الزيارة تشترط الجنسية الامريكية, و انا كنت لوحدى العربية في هذه المادة و الدكتور جاري موريس ابدع في هذه المادة و اعطى بكل سخاء. انا بصراحة افضل الغرب لانه اكثر تقدما في هذا المجال و تجربتي كانت مثمرة و مميزة هناك. العرب ابدعوا في مجال الطيران بامريكا حتى مدير مختبر الدفع النفاث هو لبناني الاصل.


----------



## aerospace engineer (5 أكتوبر 2006)

كالاسد قال:


> السلام عليكم اختي ,, في هندسة الطيران في الكويت و تقبل البنات و في بالامارات و هم تقبل البنات ...و اذا رغبتي بالمعرفه اكثر اخبريني فقط و شكرا




لا اعتقد ان تخصص هندسة الطيران موجود في الكويت. الكلية الاسترالية تعطي دبلوم صيانة طيارات. و هناك كلية طيران متخصصة قيد البناء و لم تفتتح بعد. الدكتور عبدالله الخزام مع هذا يدرس في جامعة الكويت و هو متخصص في هندسة الطيران و هو يعمل مع قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية لان هذا التخصص غير موجود في جامعة الكويت او الجامعات الخاصة الاخرى.


----------



## بنت المالكي (12 أكتوبر 2006)

تسلمين اختي ع مشاركتج صراحه وايد نورتيني بهالموضوع ..


----------



## م المصري (29 أكتوبر 2006)

انصحك بدراسة هندسة الطيران بجامعة القاهرة فقسم الطيران بها قوي جدا كما انك لن تجدي حساسيات من جنسيات اخري تجاه من يدرس هذه التخصصات الهامه 
كما انه قسم يقبل الفتيات و تخرج منه معظم اساتذه الطيران في الوطن العربي و يضم اساتذه علي مستوي عالمي كما ان مصر لديها مصنع للطائرات فستتعلمين دراسه عمليه , ناهيك عن كونك سوف تدرسين في دوله عربية مسلمه
اهلا بك في جامعة القاهرة


----------



## بنت المالكي (29 أكتوبر 2006)

تسلمين اخوي ع نصيحتك ..و انشالله خير ..


----------

